# Breeze Not Refunding Mememborship fee



## UberBlooper (Aug 14, 2015)

Be careful with breeze, they are not returning my membership fee of $250 ($50 they keep of course for there background check)

They said i didn't give them 24 hour notice of cancelling , however, i did and my appointment for signing and receiving keys was supposed to be on 8/18/2015 when i sent them my cancellation notice on 8/15.

Im working with my bank to charge back this fee from this crooked company.

Breeze charges $100 more weekly then ubers xchange lease program, so i plan on going with that. Bad credit person so this is my only option for "temporarily". I know owning your own car that can be depreciated the less is the most profitable.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBlooper said:


> Be careful with breeze, they are not returning my membership fee of $250 ($50 they keep of course for there background check)
> 
> They said i didn't give them 24 hour notice of cancelling , however, i did and my appointment for signing and receiving keys was supposed to be on 8/18/2015 when i sent them my cancellation notice on 8/15.
> 
> ...


I have the 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE @ $173.00 per week for 52 months, I get 37 to 38 mpg and I have a lead foot, I you drive like the little old from Pasadena you can do 40+ mpg

Yes that's a lot to pay, but if your credit sucks what other options do you have, go to a P.O.S. used car dealer and buy a 6+ year old car with lots of repair problems @ 29.99% interest rate,

I'm at 50k miles and only just now in need of tires, my breaks are still good for a few more months and can get both front and rear axles done for just under $400, I have done 5 oil changes at $50 each.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

why would you rent from breeze vs financing a new car?

breeze charges $600 a month, and you got to pay for everything else.

a brand new car will cost only $200 a month


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

$200 a month?

I have news for you...
That Yugo, it's not new.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

er what?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

ok so maybe a $15k car, @ 5% new, "fair credit" for 5 years, you're looking at around $283


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I have the 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE @ $173.00 per week for 52 months, I get 37 to 38 mpg and I have a lead foot, I you drive like the little old from Pasadena you can do 40+ mpg
> 
> Yes that's a lot to pay, but if your credit sucks what other options do you have, go to a P.O.S. used car dealer and buy a 6+ year old car with lots of repair problems @ 29.99% interest rate,
> 
> I'm at 50k miles and only just now in need of tires, my breaks are still good for a few more months and can get both front and rear axles done for just under $400, I have done 5 oil changes at $50 each.


So this is with Breeze? Or, maybe the BAMA program?

ANY mileage restrictions?


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I have the 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE @ $173.00 per week for 52 months, I get 37 to 38 mpg and I have a lead foot, I you drive like the little old from Pasadena you can do 40+ mpg
> 
> Yes that's a lot to pay, but if your credit sucks what other options do you have, go to a P.O.S. used car dealer and buy a 6+ year old car with lots of repair problems @ 29.99% interest rate,
> 
> I'm at 50k miles and only just now in need of tires, my breaks are still good for a few more months and can get both front and rear axles done for just under $400, I have done 5 oil changes at $50 each.


Sounds like you got a relatively good deal. Just keep in mind I have never seen a Ford last 52 months without more repairs than the vehicle is worth. We have a fleet of over 400 Ford from Fusions to Transits to f-350 cutaways where I work. Unfortunately they are purchased through a government grant so cannot get anything else. I would expect major transmission issues soon if you are near the 50 k mark. The wiring harness is not well assembled so keep your phone charged. You may need it to call the fire department. Good luck.


----------

